# HDMI Video Issues: Make and Model of your TV Please



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If you are having issues with your HDMI connection, with regards to VIDEO:
(We know there are issue with audio, and those should be getting better in the next update).

But specificaly if you are having problems with the VIDEO portion of your HDMI connection

Please list your Make/Model of your TV and/or your add-on HDMI card, the problem you are having, the frequency you are having with it... and any "fix" you have done to get it to work.

Also include your Software version number on your HR20

Edit: Pleae only list, "chronic" issues... ones that occur over and over and over... not ones that just happen once another...
Like on my TV occasionaly when turning it on I get snow screen, and I just have to turn it off and back on.

I am looking for ones like the report, that they have to cycle through the format button 10 times just to get a picture.... nearly every time.


---------------------------


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

JVC AV-30W777 HDTV

Works fine till the TV is powered off then when powered back on I have lost the HDMI signal. I am able to get it back by cycleing through the resoluations.

Have switched to component until I see the problem is fixed.

Mod Edit: HR20 Version: 0xBE


----------



## jboutiet (Jun 5, 2006)

Vizio P42 HDTV

I have yet to actually get a picture over HDMI.

Mod Edit: HR20 Version: 0xBE


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

Westinghouse LVM-42w2
Works and looks great until I turn off the TV and go to bed. Next morning, not picture. I can hear sound (through optical going to yamah receiver), but cant find a way to get the picture back without a reset. Doesn't seem to respond to format button, or even power off.

This happens every night. I have switched to component and it works fine.

Mod Edit: HR20 Version: 0xBE


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

When I turn on the TV and HR20 I get no picture or sound until I toggle between my available resolutions on the HR20. This always fixes it. 

I've switched to component until the problem is fixed.

Mod Edit: HR20 Version: 0xBE


----------



## mbrucedogs (Sep 14, 2006)

I just bought this yesterday from Best Buy here in Frisco and already having issues.

I currently have a Key Digital: iSync HD 1080p Video Scaler that all of my components are hooked up to. I had to do it this way because I have only 1 HDMI cable that is running in a Conduit to my TV which is located about 20 Feet away from where my components sit. This is a 1 stop box for all types of video and audio.

However, for some reason the HDMI signal doesn't work with this scaler, even though my old HR20 HD Non-DVR box worked fine with this.

Again , the Video Scaler is hooked up to the new Samsung HL-S5679W LED DLP TV with only using the 1 HDMI output from the Scaler to the TV. To receive a picture I ended up having to use a Component Cable from my DVR to the Scaler, which the signal doesn't seem to be as good as my other Non DVR HR20 box using HDMI.

I did try connecting the DVR HDMI straight to my TV and it worked fine, so I guess there is some problem of the HDMI of the DVR Box talking to the Video Scaler. The only picture I have seen by using HDMI from my DVR to the Scaler was the DirecTV Logo whenver I hit the reset button. The logo stays up for about a minute, then the DVR runs through all of the Resolutions and then the screen goes black even though it finally selected a 1080i resolution from the light on the front of the box.

I also hooked the DVR up to a Westinghouse LTV-32W1 32" LCD using a DVI-HDMI connection and that worked just fine. I am assuming since it was a direct connection from the DVR to the TV.

Also, there was a Software Download that did happen, but this still didn't fix the ability to use an HDMI Cable from the DVR to the Scaler. It is almost like the DVR box doesn't see that anything is hooked up to it. I am not too familiar with how HDMI works behind the scenes. I am assuming it is trying to get the resolution of whatever that is hooked up to the DVR before it sends out a signal using the HDMI cable. Since there is an intermediate connection using the Video Scaler, I think it is getting confused or just doesn't understand.

What I really don't understand is that if my Non DVR H20 works with the Scaler using HDMI, you would figure that DirecTV would use the same standard on the new box HR20-700s since it is already proven to work.

If anyone knows anything on this or how to help, please let me know. I feel like I have actually downgraded my signal to just get DVR functionality. I have spent way too much money on all of my A/V equipment to be stuck with the current signal.

--

Matt


----------



## mbrucedogs (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that when I am in the Guide Mode of the DVR, the bottom linerow that contains the last channel on this screen is only showing 3/4 of it. 

I know that this can't be right because I know my other H20 receviers show the last channel of the Guide page and there is also a little bit of space below the bottom of the channel lineup grid and the bottom of the screen.

I don't know if this is a software issue or not, again, I couldn't get the HDMI to work and I am connecting using Component Cables to my Video Scaler.


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have experienced the same problem with my Sony KP46WT500 rear-projection TV. The HR20 is connected to the TV with a HDMI-to-DVI cable. I also am currently solving the problem by hitting the Format button on my DirecTV remote a few times, until I get to a resolution that works. 

The weird thing is, I have a H20 upstairs connected via HDMI to a Sharp AQUOS LC-32DA5U LCD TV, and I have experienced no similar problems. I don't know if that makes it a DVI issue, a TV-specific issue, or a HR20 issue...


----------



## rickyisbell (Aug 19, 2006)

I had my HR20 installed today! Upon first boot everything worked fine. Then the box started to download an update, 00BE i believe it said. After the box rebooted after the update, there was no picture but I did have sound. After resetting and unplugging the box severla times only to have the same results, my installer called DirecTV and they told him to hold down the reset button behind the door and the power button together for 5 seconds. The box rebooted and now I have sound and picture again. I hope it continues to work. My TV is an HP Pavilion MD5880n 58-inch 1080p Microdisplay TV and I am using HDMI for my video input. It seems my current firmware version is 00BE, but I went to work shortly after the installer finished so I do not know if it has updated to the newer version yet. I will edit this post when I get home if I am still having picture problems.

Thanks

Rick


----------



## dougthonus (Sep 14, 2006)

HDMI works until the TV is powered off then when powered back on I lose the HDMI signal. 

I am able to get it back by cycling through the resolutions (changing from 480 to 1080 or 1080 to 480 works in either direction, and I lose signal no matter which is left on).

I'm using component cables until there is a resolution (those seem to work fine).

TV: JVC LT-40FN97
HR20-700 with OXBE firmware.


----------



## Ding (May 25, 2006)

I have a Sony XBR800 (40 inch direct view tv) and it doesn't have an HDMI connection just a DVI so I got an HDMI/DVI cable hooked it up and got sound but no picture. I left it in and am viewing the tv via component cable.

I have the new HR20-700 DVR

So does the HDMI/DVI cable work with the new DVR or do I have a bad cable. Does it matter to you guys who know of these thing as far as picture quality-does it make a difference.

I just have a 2.1 sound system-Klipsch.


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Panasonic TH50PHD7UY No picture! Using HDMI to DVI cable which is working perfectly with an H20. The HR20-700 set up on an SD set using standard RCA cables. Any idea when I may expect a fix since I do not have component inputs for the Panasonic the HR20-700 is an expensive paper weight.


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

Hitachi 57TWX20B rear projection. HR20 is set to 720p resolution, which TV handles natively. The HR20 is actually directly connected to a Yamaha 2600 HDMI switching receiver and receiver is connected to Hitachi with an HDMI to DVI cable. I also had the H20 hooked up for weeks HDMI in this exact configuration with absolutely no problems. Happens only on power up, cycling through formats wakes up as soon as it goes to another format. No problems after that. I noticed today when it hapened that I was tuned in to a local mpeg 4 station on the unit. It did not happen at all yesterday, but I did not pay attention to what station the TV was on when the problem occured. I will try to follow this in the future. I can not hook up component due to input restrictions.


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Has anyone tried turning ON the "Native" mode on the HR20 (Setup > Help & Settings > Setup > Display)? Theoretically, this mode should automatically set the HR20 to the resolution of the program being tuned; I wonder if it would help...


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

aburdick1 said:


> Has anyone tried turning ON the "Native" mode on the HR20 (Setup > Help & Settings > Setup > Display)? Theoretically, this mode should automatically set the HR20 to the resolution of the program being tuned; I wonder if it would help...


I tried that. Made no difference.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Sharp lc37g4u thru genfen 4way hdmi switcher-- works Great not one problem
hr20 locked to 720p out.. 480i causes hdmi error message onscreen
onkyo ht-r520-- sometimes no sound on power up have to switch input and back
This is my first dvr and I love it.. waited all year for it..


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

Samsung 5086w - had the issue only when toggling through inputs and returning to HDMI - Hitting the format button worked, but a permanant fix for me was to disable 480i from the setup of the hr20 box. Just having 480p, 720 and 1080 checked off and the issue went away - give it a shot and let me know if it works for you.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

HDMI sends the picture just fine, but the audio cuts out constantly. This is aside from the DD problems I have via optical output to the stereo. I hope the audio issue you talked about gets solved with the next patch. 

HDTV set = Sony Bravia KDL-46XBR2


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Guitar Hero said:


> HDMI sends the picture just fine, but the audio cuts out constantly. This is aside from the DD problems I have via optical output to the stereo. I hope the audio issue you talked about gets solved with the next patch.
> 
> HDTV set = Sony Bravia KDL-46XBR2


There are aware of the audio issue... but for this particular thread... I am more intrested in the VIDEO issues


----------



## scheckeNYK (Sep 9, 2006)

*Westinghouse LVM-42w2 fw 1.19*

everytime i switch inputs on the monitor to HDMI the following sequence happens:

1. audio pop
2. snow; 3. audio crackle
4. clear picture and audio

this occurs while the video signal is already running from the HR20. I could be changing from any of the other inputs but the first time I go to HDMI I get the above sequence. It's fine after that until I switch to another input and then back again.

It's fine over component.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

My connection is HDMI to DVI on a Sony KV-34HS510.

*Every *time the TV is turned on there is no picture. Going to another channel allows the picture to turn on.

My "long term" fix was to connect the TV via component connections. No problem that way.

Software release is 0xbe


----------



## Cherokee180c (Aug 30, 2006)

Disabling 480i has no effect for me, as I disabled that immediatly upon box connection. I still have the HDMI problem on power up only, but not everytime. I am now tracking if it always occurs with local mpeg 4 channel on receiver.


----------



## rmingee (Sep 11, 2006)

VLaslow said:


> My connection is HDMI to DVI on a Sony KV-34HS510.
> 
> *Every *time the TV is turned on there is no picture. Going to another channel allows the picture to turn on.
> 
> ...


Mine is a Sony KV-36HS510, and shows the same behavior -- I have to cycle the format every single time I turn the TV off then back on. Also, I am connected HDMI to HDMI, because the Sony KV-36HS510 has an HDMI port.

My software should be 0xBE, because I just got it, and it downloaded after the install. I'm sure that's the version it said it got.

-- robert


----------



## billikens20 (May 14, 2006)

I have a 50' Sony, Model # KF-50WE610 with the HR20 running through a HDMI to DVI converter. Every time I turn the TV back on I get snow with sound. I must change the channel to a channel with a different resolution to get the picture back.


----------



## mbrucedogs (Sep 14, 2006)

I tried to do as you said and hold the "reset and power button down" for five seconds. The weird thing is when I do this and it reboots, the DirecTV HD DVR+ badge comes on the screen and I see that the Video Scaler is getting a 1080i signal from the DVR Box, actually this has happened before. However, the badge doesn't go away and the system then powers down again and the screen goes black. 

Then the DVR is rolls through the different Resolutions on the front of the box and it finally chooses 1080i. However the screen is still black and I get nothing, picture or audio. After a few minutes, the audio starts to work, but I have the audio set to come through the optical out, not through HDMI.

I then tried to hit the "Format" button as suggested and still nothing works, just the Audio portion, and the Scaler again doesn't get any signal from the DVR. So there must be something to the Handshake that is failing.

Again, I know the HDMI works because the Badge does show up on the screen, however it doesn't stick and I lose the video. So I am stuck and I really don't know what else to do.

There is a Technician coming on Tuesday with a new box and as well to see what is going on. I am sure nothing will be resolved, but I have my fingers crossed that this new box might work.


----------



## staci (Dec 19, 2005)

Vizio P50HD, 

Turning the Tv off but leaving the reciever on will cause the TV not to recognize the handshake when turning the Vizio back on. 

The only fix has been to scroll through the Resolution on the reciever

Staci

Yes I fixed the problem by buying a new 50" Samsung Plasma


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Sony, Model # KF-42WE610. Same problems as everyone else. Otherwise works great so far.


----------



## Dash Power (Sep 15, 2006)

Sony KF-60we610 as well.

I discovered a quicker fix than scrolling through the resolutions.

When you turn on your TV and you see the "blank" screen, change to another format on a different channel other than the one it is locked on.

For instance, lets say I was on HBOH when I turned off the TV. When I turn it back on then I can see the picture is in wide screen so it is in high def mode. On the remote I select a channel that I know that is not in high def like Fox News channel 360. When I do that the receiverthen knows to look for a different format and problem solved. If you turned off the TV in non-high def then vice versa.

Of course this is the stupid fix until the update nest week that better solve my other problems as well.


----------



## matador (Sep 15, 2006)

Happens after every time I turn the TV off. If I unplug the HDMI connector in the back and plug it back on I have picture. Use an HDMI to DVI converter cable. TV I have is a SONY KP-57WS500. Also, get snow when I change channel, only for a second or two.

No issues with component cable.

Software release is 0xbe


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

Panasonic TH42PHD6UY

Install yesterday. Never had an HDMI output and cannot get it to even pop up for a second. Component PQ on the HR20 is not nearly as good as my HDMI PQ on my H20-600 or H20-100. A little disappointing. I assume they are working on it.

EDIT: After reading the posts in this thread more carefully I toggled through the resolutions using the button on the front panel. The picture appeared using HDMI.


----------



## remars (Sep 1, 2006)

mbrucedogs said:


> I tried to do as you said and hold the "reset and power button down" for five seconds. The weird thing is when I do this and it reboots, the DirecTV HD DVR+ badge comes on the screen and I see that the Video Scaler is getting a 1080i signal from the DVR Box, actually this has happened before. However, the badge doesn't go away and the system then powers down again and the screen goes black.
> 
> Then the DVR is rolls through the different Resolutions on the front of the box and it finally chooses 1080i. However the screen is still black and I get nothing, picture or audio. After a few minutes, the audio starts to work, but I have the audio set to come through the optical out, not through HDMI.
> 
> ...


Matt,

I am also in Frisco. Have a Samsung HLP5674, several 10-250's, and considering going to the new dish and the HR20's. Would you mind sharing the deal you negotiated with D* on the changeover?

Thx,
Ray


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

JVC Pro R61P1U 1080p..

TV says no program on power up, need to switch resolutions before picture appears...

I know that JVC does have a board fix for these kind of issues, but I don't have issues with any other HDMI equipment with this set.

EDIT: New software did not fix.


----------



## llupin (Sep 10, 2006)

I was complaining about the HDMI issue when I was ordering my second HR20 yesterday. The CSR read me a memo that DirecTV had circulated concerning the issue. Said it was due to a certain chip in some TVs. DirecTV plans a software download in October to correct, according to CSR.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

I have indeed have the same problem. The HDMI output is connected to my Pioneer 74TXVi receiver and then to my Pioneer 1130HD plasma. I get HDMI output until it does the "Acquiring information from the satellite" thing. At that point it's all black and I only get component to work (720P). The receiver shows it's connected to the HDMI signal, but nothing on the screen.

I've tried cycling the resolution to no effect. Last nights software didn't make a difference.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... I am closing this thread, because of the new version being out.

New thread starting.


----------

